# Fishing Partner needed - Galveston/Trinity/Jetties



## tmbiv56 (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought a boat last year and went to east Trinity bay. First day out hit a submerged pipe. Ruined my lower unit. 

I am looking to avoid that by asking for some help. 

I will be in Houston (Spring) the week of Thanksgiving and I want to be on the water at least Wed, Thurs, and Friday. Maybe Tuesday also if I can get away in time.

I will supply boat and gas, if you can supply bait and how to navigate the area safely.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## cnote924 (Sep 22, 2015)

Legend cartography.com or hooknline.com


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

What kind of boat do you have and where do you want to fish?


----------



## tmbiv56 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a nautic star 2200 sport bay boat.
I am looking to fish near Galveston bay, eagle point, or even along the jetties if it's not too rough.


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll be happy to help and show you a few spots while avoiding hazards on Wednesday, weather permitting.


----------

